# Pure bred? English cream? Neither?



## CotaMike (Aug 10, 2014)

Meet Sandy Mae! She's roughly 5 years old, and after several rehomings, she's stuck with us forever. Her last owner was told that she's an english cream. I've read articles that state there's no difference in English vs American goldens (I'm no expert an won't argue either side of that). As you can see, my girl has very curly fur. My mother who breeds and is very biased to poodles thinks she's got poodle in her. I, who am very biased to, and own another golden, says golden all the way. Plus, she's mine, she is what I want her to be. :wink2: 
I'll add that in the picture that shows her curls, she was still damp from a bath. Her curls are pretty luscious. Lol 
What do you think? Pure? English? Most beautiful mutt ever?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Goldens can be very curly and still be purebred. 
I'm guessing purebred.
Congratulations on your new love!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I don't see any poodle in there. 
If you were to begin to blow her coat dry, you would see after a while it would train it out less curly... perfectly normal lovely lucky girl!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukie is purebred and very curly, especially in his back end. Your girl is very pretty.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

She's purebred Golden. (I'm guessing spayed.)


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

I would say purebred too. Many UK goldens have very curly coats and to my mind the curly/wavy coats are very attractive. Annef


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

annef said:


> I would say purebred too. Many UK goldens have very curly coats and to my mind the curly/wavy coats are very attractive. Annef


Absolutely agree!.


----------

